# Tiempo de reaccion de un ser humano



## jenrique (Oct 20, 2008)

hola a todos soy nuevo aqui  ops:   y en mi cabeza  ultimamente ha rondado la idea de medir la reaccion del ser humano(simple curiosidad) ante alguna perturbacion ya sea luz o lo que sea ...Inicialmente el circuito debe prender de manera aleatoria un diodo LED. Al ver el diodo LED encenderse la persona debe tratar de presionar un boton lo más rápido posible. El circuito debe medir el tiempo entre el momento que se encendió el LED y el momento que la persona presiono la botonera y presentar ese tiempo en un display. Como siempre digo cualquier idea es bienvenida gracias.


----------



## ciri (Oct 21, 2008)

No va más allá que un contador..

acá tenés toda la información necesaria..

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/


----------



## oruam (Abr 2, 2011)

Buenas noches, yo estoy interesado en un circuito que haga mediciones del tiempo de reacción, asi como lo planteo, con leds y botones, pero el circuito que mencionas es soloo para controlar tiempos entre luces? Agradecería cualquier colaboración al respecto!


----------



## clocko (Abr 2, 2011)

realmente no va mas alla que un contador con un boton para pausa e inicio, no vas a controlar como se prenden y apagan los leds, sino de la manera en que lo hacen (como numeros binarios).


----------

